# weight at 5.5 months



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been feeding Kaiser Orijen LBP and he has been gaining about 3 pounds a week, consistently (maybe a smidgen less, but never more). He's been having good poops in the morning and very, very soft ones in the afternoon. This past week I've dropped his feeding from 5 cups a day to just under 4 (broken up into 2 feedings). His poops are more consistently "firm" (or at least, firmer) so my feeling is that he was eating a little too much beforehand. Now that I've decreased his portions though, he has only gained 1 pound this past week. He is already on the smaller size for the average puppy (I know, averages are just that...an average), and he is active and healthy (albeit a bit lazy sometimes). I'm pretty sure he should be gaining more than 1 pound a week though...he weighs 52 pounds at 5.5 months.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They should gain 10 pounds a month. 

I have the opposite problem. I reduced Hans's food because of the limp and he gained 5 pounds in a week, anyway 

He will be 5.5 months tomorrow and weighs 54 pounds.

You do want them gaining slowly, but if the weight reduction is that drastic, maybe it isn't time to reduce his food just yet.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know the amounts on the bags are not always correct so that's why I thought he was eating too much...that is, due to the soft stool. I didn't realize a cup could make that big of a difference though! ill add a little more and see how he does.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is 23 weeks today and eating 3.5 cups of Fromm gold LBP and I weighed him on Monday and he's 45 lbs. He's going through another height growth spurt so he's very tall and lanky


----------



## stoli2003 (Aug 24, 2011)

Zore is 6 months old last week on June 21st in this picture and he weighs 71 lbs. He is very active between the 3 mile walks, swiming in the pool, training. I feed him 5 cups of Blue Buffalo large breed puppy in two portions, and he acts like he's starving, wipes the bowl clean within a few minutes. I am actually starting to lose a few lbs. working, walking with him!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Panzer is almost 6 months, and he is only about 57 lbs. He is lean, but in no way skinny!! I feed him raw, so I am closely watching his weight to make sure that I'm feeding enough. I'd say that 52 at 5.5 months is about right. Again, it all depends on the height and activity level. If you can SEE his ribs, maybe he isn't getting enough.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake is 22 weeks and he weighed it at 40 lbs at the vet yesterday. He did have a rough start with chronic diarrhea for a month where he didn't gain any weight. Now he is on Acana Pacific and doing a lot better. He gained 10 lbs in the month of June.

We're also slowing increasing the amount of food he gets ... everything has to be slow and steady with him, other wise he has diarrhea issues.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In the photos I've seen of your dog, he doesn't look thin by any means.
If he's having soft stools that indicates you are feeding too much.
You need to look at him, and stop comparing him to other dogs at the same age, and feed what works for him (without causing soft stools - which you are correct, means he's getting too much). 

It's better for a puppy to be lean and grow right then to be too heavy and have the bones grow too fast.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda was 70 lbs at 5.5 months, he was a big puppy. He is currently 87 lbs at 15 months.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> In the photos I've seen of your dog, he doesn't look thin by any means.
> If he's having soft stools that indicates you are feeding too much.
> You need to look at him, and stop comparing him to other dogs at the same age, and feed what works for him (without causing soft stools - which you are correct, means he's getting too much).
> 
> It's better for a puppy to be lean and grow right then to be too heavy and have the bones grow too fast.


1 pound a week is surely not enough. he is quite skinny now, and acts starving (for a puppy who was never food motivated, even for treats, that makes me wonder). he has never been too heavy (vet has been pleased with him thus far, and my trainer would have said something too) and he has always had a waist (especially if you view from above), so I never fed more than I have been because his weight gain was consistent. the only issue was the loose stools, which is why I took out a cup (subtracted a half cup from each meal). the one pound thing worries me, since that is a significant difference.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

he seems healthy here, not chunky. I see the deep chest and a definite waist with lanky legs, lol.

I used the wet picture because its easier to see his structure versus when he is fluffy. not trying to argue, but i guess I don't see what you see? 


taken prior to decreasing his food


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Our puppies will be 6 months on July 10th.

Crixus is weighing 51lbs
Sam is around 42lbs

They eat 4 cups each of Blue Buffalo Large Breed a day. Sam was eating 3 cups, but we upped it to 4 recently. I have noticed her stools were getting much softer. I didn't think about the more food being the culprit. Crixus does great on 4 cups, but I think it may be too much for Sam. Even though she scarfs it down faster than he does. I will cut back and hopefully her stools firm back up.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Make sure they are up to date on worming..


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> he seems healthy here, not chunky. I see the deep chest and a definite waist with lanky legs, lol.
> 
> I used the wet picture because its easier to see his structure versus when he is fluffy. not trying to argue, but i guess I don't see what you see?
> 
> ...



oops...might help if I actually include the proper link!


movement by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

TaZoR said:


> Make sure they are up to date on worming..


yup, he is utd on everything 

He had decent stools on Fromm, but he was itchy so thats why I made the switch to Orijen. I still don't understand the whole poop thing though...why would some be firmer while others are, uh, well, goop?


----------



## Xavier (Jun 22, 2020)

My pup is 6 months and 55 pounds. He gets 4.5 - 5 cups a day 3x a day. He looks a bit skinny but seems good and has great energy. Most poops are good except when he's been to the dog park with lots of dogs and playing for a while.


----------



## Hatch (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a five month old puppy who weighs 46 lbs. I also feed Orijen LBP. I would recommend feeding him three times a day, with 1.25 cups at each meal.







Kaiser2012 said:


> I've been feeding Kaiser Orijen LBP and he has been gaining about 3 pounds a week, consistently (maybe a smidgen less, but never more). He's been having good poops in the morning and very, very soft ones in the afternoon. This past week I've dropped his feeding from 5 cups a day to just under 4 (broken up into 2 feedings). His poops are more consistently "firm" (or at least, firmer) so my feeling is that he was eating a little too much beforehand. Now that I've decreased his portions though, he has only gained 1 pound this past week. He is already on the smaller size for the average puppy (I know, averages are just that...an average), and he is active and healthy (albeit a bit lazy sometimes). I'm pretty sure he should be gaining more than 1 pound a week though...he weighs 52 pounds at 5.5 months.


----------

